# Grand National



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I have Â£18.45 in my ladbrokes account.

Any tips?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, don't waste it on the Grand National









I'm not a betting man, but that race is a total lottery - which is both the best and the worst thing about it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it's probabley one of the worst horse races to have a bet on, but my adivce is never go for any of the favorites. I always go for something in the middle of the pack.. I'm not a huge gambling man but I do like the odd flutter, and with the national your really better of getting a pin









I've put a tenner on Butlers Cabin and Philson run.... will have to wait and see


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

PhilM said:


> and with the national your really better of getting a pin


Thats my problem - I usually pin the tail on the donkey.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Robert said:


> I have Â£18.45 in my ladbrokes account.
> 
> Any tips?


Not being a gambler, I'd split the money between a group of family / friends in the form of a sweepstake and just have a bit of fun.









A.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Robert said:


> I have Â£18.45 in my ladbrokes account.
> 
> Any tips?


Yep. Send it to my PayPal account. At least it's for a better cause.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

adrian said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > I have Â£18.45 in my ladbrokes account.
> ...












I was also expecting tips like 'don't wear a check shirt wth stripey trousers'


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Robert said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > and with the national your really better of getting a pin
> ...


That's your problem, no donkey's in the national









Serrious just go for something that's in the middle


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

My 2c worth - have a couple of quid on The National, no more and go Â£3 or Â£4 each way on a couple of golfers in next weeks Masters - similar odds, a bit more predictable and no-one gets hurt.

My tip  always have a few quid on Goosen, he's always there or there abouts.

Nick

Oh, 'blue and green should never be seen...'


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Went for 6 horses at Â£3 each to win at odds of between 16/1 and 20/1. The remaining Â£0.45 went on Contraband at 250/1 - would win Â£112 on that one


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Well at least I tried...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So did anybody win anything







not to sure where Philson come but at least it didn't fall like Butler's cabin


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I got *1st* and *3rd*

I put Â£1 e/w on the *Comply or Die* and Â£1.50 e/w on *Snowy Morning* to get Â£18.75 back









Last of the big spenders I am


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I got 2nd, 3rd and 5th









Bet them all to win









Well done Ricster









Phil, BBC says Philson fell at Canal Turn


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ricster said:


> I got *1st* and *3rd*
> 
> I put Â£1 e/w on the *Comply or Die* and Â£1.50 e/w on *Snowy Morning* to get Â£18.75 back
> 
> ...


I got the same horses. Well technically the 710 put the money on, Â£1.00 ew. She came back with Â£19 or so. Hardly the biggest win in the world but considering they were randomly chosen in true grand national style it's ok with me


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > I got *1st* and *3rd*
> ...


Well done Mrs mjolnir


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ricster said:


> I got *1st* and *3rd*
> 
> I put Â£1 e/w on the *Comply or Die* and Â£1.50 e/w on *Snowy Morning* to get Â£18.75 back
> 
> ...


So what your going to spend it on, I know it's not a watch as you've already got your 6 that will fit in your box











Robert said:


> I got 2nd, 3rd and 5th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well that's both of them then


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Woo hoo! Â£50! (I had Comply or Die at 9/1)


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > I got *1st* and *3rd*
> ...


I could always buy a new strap for one of them


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

quoll said:


> Woo hoo! Â£50! (I had Comply or Die at 9/1)


Nice on quoll









My little win doesn't seem so good now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ricster said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Woo hoo! Â£50! (I had Comply or Die at 9/1)
> ...


From where I'm sitting a wins a win


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

PhilM said:


> From where I'm sitting a wins a win


Absolutely.









I remember years ago back in Oz, we were doing the usual office sweepstake and watching the Melbourne Cup. I think I got $10 or something. One of my mates had nipped out before the race and put $200 on at the bookies. He won more than $15,000, the lucky b*****d. I still liked my $10 though.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> From where I'm sitting a wins a win


Absolutely. It's not the taking part. It's the winning that matters.

No matter how small the winnings









unless you lose, as I usually do... in which case the taking part is the most important thing


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > From where I'm sitting a wins a win
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

A tenner spread over five horses. Four of them nags, one a winner - Â£1.68p up + a Â£10 free bet to fritter away tomorrow. That's good in my book!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

quoll said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > From where I'm sitting a wins a win
> ...


Exactly my point, no matter what the amount is, it sure is nice to win


----------

